#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  What are the basic rules in graphic designing?

## Bhavya

Like every profession, graphic designing also have some rules. To create good looking, highly functional and effective graphic designs. we should follow those designing rules. Can you guys list down the basic rules in graphic designing?

----------


## Albert RM

Find Your FocusDirect the Eye With Leading LinesScale and HierarchyBalance Out Your ElementsUse Elements That Complement Each OtherBoost Your ContrastRepeat ElementsDont Forget the White SpaceDivide Your Design Into Thirds

----------


## Bhavya

> Find Your FocusDirect the Eye With Leading LinesScale and HierarchyBalance Out Your ElementsUse Elements That Complement Each OtherBoost Your ContrastRepeat ElementsDont Forget the White SpaceDivide Your Design Into Thirds


Thanks For Sharing these rules here, Can you explain me what is dividing designs into thirds?

----------


## tripidea

These are the thing we need to consider in designing.
1. *Alignment*
2. Hierarchy
3. *Contrast*
4. Repetition
5. *Proximity*
6. Balance
7. *Color*
8. Space

----------


## Bhavya

> These are the thing we need to consider in designing.
> 1. *Alignment*
> 2. Hierarchy
> 3. *Contrast*
> 4. Repetition
> 5. *Proximity*
> 6. Balance
> 7. *Color*
> 8. Space


Thanks for your reply, Can you explain me about *Hierarchy*?

----------


## tripidea

> Thanks for your reply, Can you explain me about *Hierarchy*?


When you are using multiple elements in your design, you want to make sure that you’re giving extra visual weight to your most important message. This is the *Hierarchy* in designing.

----------


## Bhavya

> When you are using multiple elements in your design, you want to make sure that you’re giving extra visual weight to your most important message. This is the *Hierarchy* in designing.


Now I got it. Thanks for your explanation.  :Smile:

----------

